# Drugs are bad m'kay?



## Sylox (May 5, 2015)

Crazy dude at Target losses his shit. 

https://youtu.be/GtkBX5DWGDo


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 5, 2015)

Didn't you just get hired at target? Oh the things you'll see working retail <:


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 6, 2015)

What the hell? That guys high a fuck. Good luck Sylox. 
Is a Molly American slang for ecstasy (MDMA)?

Meanwhile, in the UK

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FESVO8Y8mOQ


----------



## Sylox (May 6, 2015)

Yeah Molly is the name for MDMA.


----------



## kodibear (Jun 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah Molly is the name for MDMA.



More like it USED to mean mdma, to the kids nowadays it seems like it just means some kinda powder or crystals in a bag that you eat to get wrecked on... :/ When did people stop drastically caring so much about the what ever it is they are going to be ingesting? Its a bit frightening to me.


----------

